# Upgrade glibc-2.12.2 from Hardened Stage 3 tar ball

## dman777

Filed bug#368517

Since the glibc  came from the hardened stage 3 tar ball I am thinking this may be isolated to Gentoo Hardened because I haven't seen any other posts on this specific issue(configure: error: forced unwind support is required ).

I just installed a new hardened system and I am trying to do a world upgrade, but glibc won't upgrade. Here's the output:

```

entoo-11 / # emerge glibc

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: clvm

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: cman

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

 * glibc-2.12.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.12.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc hardened kernel_linux nls selinux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox selinux sesandbox

make -j2 -s glibc-test 

make -j2 -s glibc-test 

>>> Unpacking source...

make -j2 -s glibc-test 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [glibc-test] Error 1

emake failed

 * Checking gcc for __thread support ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Checking kernel version (2.6.37 >= 2.6.9) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Checking linux-headers version (2.6.36 >= 2.6.9) ...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking glibc-2.12.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work

>>> Unpacking glibc-ports-2.12.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2

>>> Unpacking glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work

 * Applying Gentoo Glibc Patchset 2.12.2-2 ...

 *   0020_all_glibc-tweak-rfc1918-lookup.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   0030_all_glibc-respect-env-CPPFLAGS.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   0055_all_glibc-2.12-static-shared-getpagesize.patch ...             [ ok ]

 *   0085_all_glibc-disable-ldconfig.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 *   1010_all_glibc-queue-header-updates.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   1020_all_glibc-longjmp-chk-hidden-fortify.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 *   1030_all_glibc-manual-no-perl.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   1040_all_2.3.3-localedef-fix-trampoline.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   1055_all_glibc-resolv-dynamic.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   1060_all_glibc-localedef-mmap.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   1070_all_glibc-fadvise64_64.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 *   1075_all_glibc-section-comments.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 *   1080_all_glibc-no-inline-gmon.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   1085_all_glibc-2.9-check_native-headers.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   1090_all_glibc-2.3.6-fix-pr631.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 *   1095_all_glibc-2.9-assume-pipe2.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 *   1100_all_glibc-2.3.3-china.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 *   1103_all_glibc-new-valencian-locale.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   1120_all_glibc-2.11-longjmp-chk-fallback.patch ...                  [ ok ]

 *   1130_all_glibc-2.4-undefine-__i686.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 *   1160_all_glibc-2.8-nscd-one-fork.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 *   1509_all_glibc-2.11-hppa-SOCK_CLOEXEC.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 *   1530_all_glibc-m68k-sys-user.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   3000_all_2.3.6-dl_execstack-PaX-support.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   3010_all_2.3.3_pre20040117-pt_pax.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 *   3020_all_glibc-tests-sandbox-libdl-paths.patch ...                  [ ok ]

 *   5063_all_glibc-dont-build-timezone.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 *   6018_all_alpha-glibc-2.8-cache-shape.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 *   6020_all_alpha-fix-gcc-4.1-warnings.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   6026_all_alpha-fix-rtld-fPIC.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   6028_all_alpha-fix-memchr.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   6029_all_alpha-fix-memchr.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   6031_all_alpha-glibc-2.12-epoll_create1.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   6032_all_alpha-syscall-6.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   6120_all_ppc-glibc-2.9-atomic.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   6130_all_ppc-glibc-2.11-cell-vector.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   6220_all_glibc-2.4-arm-cirrus-ep93xx-maverick-crunch-fpu.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   6230_all_arm-glibc-hardened.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 *   6240_all_glibc-2.8-nptl-lowlevellock.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 *   6605_all_glibc-2.4-fpu-cw-mips.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 *   6606_all_mips-glibc-delete-getpagesize.c.patch ...                  [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *   Updating scripts/config.sub                                         [ ok ]

 *   Updating scripts/config.guess                                       [ ok ]

 * Patching to get working PIE binaries on PIE (hardened) platforms

 * Applying glibc-2.12-hardened-pie.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying glibc-2.10-hardened-configure-picdefault.patch ...           [ ok ]

 * Applying glibc-2.10-hardened-inittls-nosysenter.patch ...             [ ok ]

 * Patching Glibc to support older SSP __guard

 * Applying glibc-2.10-hardened-ssp-compat.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Installing Hardened Gentoo SSP and FORTIFY_SOURCE handler

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2 ...

make -j2 -s glibc-test 

glibc-test.c:1: error: bad value (x86_64) for -march= switch

make: *** [glibc-test] Error 1

emake failed

 * Building multilib glibc for ABIs: x86 amd64

make -j2 -s glibc-test 

glibc-test.c:1: error: bad value (x86_64) for -march= switch

make: *** [glibc-test] Error 1

emake failed

 *             ABI:   x86

 *          CBUILD:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *           CHOST:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *         CTARGET:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *      CBUILD_OPT:   i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *     CTARGET_OPT:   i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *              CC:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686

 *          CFLAGS:   -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-stack-protector

 *       Manual CC:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686

 * Configuring GLIBC for nptl

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2/configure --enable-stackguard-randomization --enable-old-ssp-compat --enable-add-ons=nptl,c_stubs,libidn,ports --enable-kernel=2.6.9 --without-selinux --without-cvs --enable-bind-now --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-profile --without-gd --with-headers=/usr/include --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib32 --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --libexecdir=/usr/lib32/misc/glibc

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686 accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686 option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686 -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gpp... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-aCC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-CC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cxx... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cc++... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cl.exe... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-FCC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-KCC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-RCC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC_r... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC... no

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

configure: running configure fragment for add-on nptl

configure: running configure fragment for add-on c_stubs

configure: running configure fragment for add-on libidn

checking add-on ports for preconfigure fragments... alpha am33 arm hppa m68k mips 

checking for assembler gnu_indirect_function symbol type support... yes

checking whether .text pseudo-op must be used... yes

checking for assembler global-symbol directive... .globl

checking for assembler .type directive prefix... @

checking sysdep dirs... sysdeps/i386/elf nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux nptl/sysdeps/pthread sysdeps/pthread ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux sysdeps/gnu sysdeps/unix/common sysdeps/unix/mman sysdeps/unix/inet ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv sysdeps/unix/sysv sysdeps/unix/i386 nptl/sysdeps/unix ports/sysdeps/unix sysdeps/unix sysdeps/posix sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 sysdeps/i386/i686 sysdeps/i386/i486 nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 sysdeps/i386/fpu nptl/sysdeps/i386 sysdeps/i386 sysdeps/wordsize-32 sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 sysdeps/ieee754 sysdeps/generic/elf sysdeps/generic

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as is GNU as... yes

checking whether /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as... /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as

checking version of /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as... 2.20.1.20100303, ok

checking for /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld... /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking version of /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld... 2.20.1.20100303, ok

checking for pwd... /bin/pwd

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686

checking version of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -march=x86_64 -march=x86_64 -march=i686... 4.4.5, ok

checking for gnumake... no

checking for gmake... gmake

checking version of gmake... 3.81, ok

checking for gnumsgfmt... no

checking for gmsgfmt... gmsgfmt

checking version of gmsgfmt... 0.18.1, ok

checking for makeinfo... makeinfo

checking version of makeinfo... 4.13, ok

checking for sed... sed

checking version of sed... 4.2.1, ok

checking for autoconf... autoconf

checking whether autoconf works... yes

checking whether ranlib is necessary... no

checking LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable... ok

checking whether GCC supports -static-libgcc... -static-libgcc

checking for bash... /bin/bash

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for install-info... /usr/bin/install-info

checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison

checking for signed size_t type... no

checking for libc-friendly stddef.h... yes

checking whether we need to use -P to assemble .S files... no

checking for .set assembler directive... yes

checking for assembler gnu_unique_object symbol type... yes

checking for .symver assembler directive... yes

checking for ld --version-script... yes

checking for .previous assembler directive... yes

checking for .protected and .hidden assembler directive... yes

checking whether __attribute__((visibility())) is supported... yes

checking for broken __attribute__((visibility()))... no

checking for broken __attribute__((alias()))... no

checking whether to put _rtld_local into .sdata section... no

checking for .preinit_array/.init_array/.fini_array support... yes

checking for libunwind-support in compiler... no

checking for -z nodelete option... yes

checking for -z nodlopen option... yes

checking for -z initfirst option... yes

checking for -z relro option... yes

checking for -Bgroup option... yes

checking for libgcc_s suffix... 

checking for --as-needed option... no

checking whether --noexecstack is desirable for .S files... yes

checking for -z combreloc... yes

checking for -z execstack... yes

checking for -fpie... no

checking for --hash-style option... yes

checking for -fno-toplevel-reorder -fno-section-anchors... yes

checking for -fstack-protector... no

checking for -fgnu89-inline... yes

checking whether cc puts quotes around section names... no

checking for assembler .weak directive... yes

checking whether CFI directives are supported... yes

checking for ld --no-whole-archive... yes

checking for gcc -fexceptions... yes

checking for __builtin_expect... no

checking for __builtin_memset... yes

checking for redirection of built-in functions... yes

checking for __thread... yes

checking for tls_model attribute... yes

checking for libgd... no

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking size of long double... 0

running configure fragment for sysdeps/i386/elf

checking for i386 TLS support... yes

running configure fragment for nptl/sysdeps/pthread

checking for forced unwind support... no

configure: error: forced unwind support is required

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to configure glibc

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3695:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1107:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  204:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3695:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1107:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  212:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

 *   src_compile.eblit, line   99:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${S}"/configure ${myconf} || die "failed to configure glibc"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to configure glibc

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3695:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1107:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  204:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3695:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1107:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  212:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

 *   src_compile.eblit, line   99:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${S}"/configure ${myconf} || die "failed to configure glibc"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Gentoo-11 / # 
```

Here is my emerge info:

```

Gentoo-11 / #    emerge --info

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: clvm

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: cman

Portage 2.1.9.42 (selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_350_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 May 2011 04:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/hardened-development"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi amd64 berkdb bindist cairo cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri evdev fortran fuse gimp git glitz gnutls gtk hardened iconv iso14755 jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python qt4 readline selinux session sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype udev vme vmx xcb xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="maestro3 usb-usx2y wavefront" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Gentoo-11 / # 

```

----------

## Dr.Willy

Well I updated glibc yesternight and now I get lots of 'Illegal instruction' errors.

I'm not sure these two are related, but right now it seems likely there's something wrong with hardened and glibc-2.12.2

----------

